# Rachio 3e information?



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I am looking at Rachio 3e.
This is their newest 8 zone controller at budget price.

Any one has used it, would you share your experience please.

Thanks


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I haven't used it, but biggest difference from Rachio 3 is it doesn't have flex daily schedules. Also no 'Weather Intelligence Plus,' but I still don't know how that is any better than their regular weather predictions. Interestingly both of those seem software based. Unless you want dual band wifi support (I'm assuming the 3e has that), then I would consider finding a cheap gen 2 if you want a flex daily option.


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you TSGarp007 for your feedback
It looks like Rachio 3e is just a glorified regular sprinkler controller. It is not worth $ 150.00 
Not having flex schedule and whether intelligence , the price is inflamated , 
I also contacted Rachio on June 1st, askiing some question on 3e features as of today (6-9-2020) i do not have any response. which is a turn off. I will not buy Rachio.
Sorry there are lot of people using Rachio on this forum and they are happy.
I cannot buy from a company who do not respone in timely manner and do not have contact phone number.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@jack01 here is rachio's number...844-472-2446. I personally wouldn't buy the 3e either but their support has been exceptional the time or two I've needed their help with my rachio 3.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Also the 'Rachio Community' support forum on their website is pretty active and people having problems there usually get company attention.


----------

